# Never Know What You Will See In Your Front Yard....



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo for real, yesterday my roommate went outside to put something in the recycle bin, she comes int eh house and calls my name all weird and urgently, I am thinking oh crap, anywayz, this is what we saw a yard over, lol


























They were eating a squirrell, Orion is jealous


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

noooo i can't see!!! what is it!?!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahhaa, they were huge, just don't see vultures in teh city limits very often


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ohhh vultures haha ya those suckers are huge

i am going to request you start loading your pics via attachments  i can see those lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo I don't even know how to do that, hmmm let me see if I can figure it out


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

it's easy just post press attachment it will bring you to the pics loaded to your comp choose download and BAM aireal gets to see all your lovly pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok let's see if I can do this, lmaooo


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok that is one scary motha bird lol

awesome!!!

and good job you did it perfectly  *hugs*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like they help getting rid of road kill. I was walking Bernie once and I saw a big one trying to get the dead squirel of the road but the cars kept passing by. I dont know how I stomached it but I got a branch and picked it up for the Vulture and put it in the grass for it to eat safe away from the cars lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I like they help getting rid of road kill. I was walking Bernie once and I saw a big one trying to get the dead squirel of the road but the cars kept passing by. I dont know how I stomached it but I got a branch and picked it up for the Vulture and put it in the grass for it to eat safe away from the cars lol


haha you are such a softy you make my heart warm at the same time i just SHM and laugh


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> haha you are such a softy you make my heart warm at the same time i just SHM and laugh


 thanks I try, it's funny I made my wife get the dead mouse out of the basement. Yet I risk getting hit by a car so I can move a dead squirel with the organs splattered everywhere so a vulture can eat his meal peacefully lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i was thinking the same thing, i guess you gag reflex was worth helping the creature out like i said you are a softy


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That thing is ginormous!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

That is a Turkey Vulture... & like all vultures they are FUGLY AS HELL...LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol @ David, you are a good person to move the bird's food 

Roe - thank you I knew it was a vulture just not sure what kind, and yes they are fugly as all get out.


Aireal - ((hugs)) I was so proud of myself lol


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

That one picture looks like a two headed vulture.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, yeah and I was shakin so bad, I couldn't focus the camera,lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool. I like them


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i would have popped it in the head w/ a pellet gun.. lol.. 1200 fps FTW!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> i would have popped it in the head w/ a pellet gun.. lol.. 1200 fps FTW!!


no way you don't shoot the help, THAT'S THE CLEAN UP CREW!!! doin the crap you don't want to!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, David, you are the best.  Only a true softy would do that.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks Holly 

cEElint - since I live in the city limits, Ic an't shoot them and I believe it is against the law but I have to agree with Aireal, they clean up the stuff we all don't want too, but is funny cause it did cross my mind, lol

Kate - lol ((hugs))


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

OMG that is crazy!! Hide your small pets!! LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooooo hahaah the squirrell they were eating was prolly killed by the gray cat that lives out front  hahahah too funny


----------

